# 1932 Schwinn on ebay. lol



## barneyguey (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 16, 2018)

Another brand truss rods and over buffed chrome.


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 16, 2018)

9500$???

And a 1932??


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 16, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> 9500$???
> 
> And a 1932??



Ha Ha, that's what's so funny about the ad. lol


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 16, 2018)

That's some expensive paint and chrome.


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 16, 2018)

I mean it’s a cool bike but I’m thinking in the 2-400 range.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 16, 2018)

What year did that frame style come out? Was it 1935?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 16, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> 9500$???
> 
> And a 1932??



Maybe 1935


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 16, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 884796



I love all the corners buffed of the sprocket and other chrome parts.


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 16, 2018)

I agree 35. Even if it had a tank I don’t see 9500.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 16, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> I agree 35. Even if it had a tank I don’t see 9500.



I'm with you, I never liked over restored bikes. I think they're worth a lot less, than an original.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 16, 2018)

*Definitely* a one place decimal error.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 16, 2018)

I would trade it for my extra slab of concrete.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 17, 2018)

A mind is a terrible thing to waste...


----------



## REC (Oct 17, 2018)

You guys didn't read the fine print! There is $9000 in cash rolled up inside the seatpost tube......
LOL

REC


----------



## GenuineRides (Oct 18, 2018)

Where do these people come from, and where do they do their research?  They actually manage to ruin good parts...cra cra crazy


----------



## vincev (Oct 19, 2018)

So am I the only one going to bid on it !?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 19, 2018)

He should stuff a *coffin* tank in there.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 19, 2018)

*A dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste .....*


----------



## kreika (Oct 19, 2018)

But I saw it on the pickers show....


----------



## REC (Oct 19, 2018)

Did you notice the fork in not the right size for a prewar? 
I see a spacer under the locking nut, but above the top bearing race, I believe


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 19, 2018)

He’s trying to recoup the $$$$ he put into a bicycle that at best
would be in the 200-400 range.


----------



## REC (Nov 16, 2018)

*This bike is now relisted for a little less, but the teat of the ad is a killer. I could not believe what I was reading....
This is it:*

                            This bike is the flagship of my vintage cruiser bike and pre-war 28" wood wheel bike collection.
1933 was the first year the Arnold,Schwinn Company introduced 26" tire / 26" rim safety bikes to the world. This style of frame (straight down tube and straight seat stays) known as the B-10E, was used for the extremely rare Streamline Aerocycle bikes and the rare B-10E Motorbike models that Arnold, Schwinn Company offered. The Excelsior model is quite rare in its' own right - 1933 and 1934 being the only years it was made with the B-10E frame. The frame design changed in 1935 and again in 1938 and so did the brass head badges.
I consider this bike to be the original 26" affordable  "beach cruiser" (although this style of bike was predated by German bicycle makers).

I get the "vibe" that most vintage bike collectors (car collectors too) would rather have an original condition, unrestored bike in lieu of one like mine. They will make the bike ridable and put it in their collection, paying very little money for it from the heirs of whatever estate or garage sale they acquired it from. The people they bought it from, for the most part, are either ignorant of what they are selling and know little of its' value or else just in a hurry to get rid of the item. So now that bike joins the collection of their other vintage, rare, unrestored bikes - seen only by fellow collectors. These collectors will exchange stories of how they acquired a particular bike, each trying to outdo the other. Thing is, if a non-collector were ever to view a collectors' prized possessions they would just conclude they saw a bunch of rusted, old bikes that all looked like junk to them and that whoever owned them was probably a hoarder. Thus concludes my playful rant.

Now I defend my own reasons for buying and restoring old  bikes.  1)  I view every bike as a piece of art waiting to be returned to its' original state or embellished to make it unique and functional. 2) Everyone deserves to be happy. Being passionate about something will contribute to ones' happiness and give a purpose for continuing to live. Restoring vintage bikes be they antique wooden wheeled bikes to racing bikes from the 1950s through the 1990s or beach cruiser style bikes from the 1930s through 1980s or even early mountain bikes from the 1980s has become a passion of mine. I consider myself a very lucky person to have this passion.  3) I want to share my collection with the world. A bicycle museum would be ideal but probably won't happen unless a philanthropist comes forward with some free commercial space and a like-minded love for bicycles of all kinds. For now I share my collection by listing some of my bikes here on eBay. If the price on some bikes seems high it is because I am preferring to visually share that bike rather than sell it for now. But everything has a price, doesn't it?

*Still trying to figure it out... Enjoy!
REC*


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 16, 2018)

Wow! What a read! Ha Ha Ha

I guess were all a bunch of ignorant hoarders! I have more money in most of my bikes, than they're worth


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 16, 2018)

At least the price came down


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 16, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 16, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Another brand truss rods and over buffed chrome.



"Mmmm...overbuffed chrome" in my best Homer Simpson voice.


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 16, 2018)

REC said:


> *This bike is now relisted for a little less, but the teat of the ad is a killer. I could not believe what I was reading....
> This is it:*
> 
> This bike is the flagship of my vintage cruiser bike and pre-war 28" wood wheel bike collection.
> ...



This guy sounds like he's half way through a 12 pack of Pabst Blue Ribbon.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 17, 2018)

I once took to task a "seller" who put a high price tag on his  item with no intention of selling it.
The look on his face was funny when I met the price.
He replied,
"Damn. I didn't think nobody would buy it at that price. I told him it was false advertising and his credibilty in my opinion had to crap!


----------



## REC (Nov 17, 2018)

Pantmaker said:


> This guy sounds like he's half way through a 12 pack of Pabst Blue Ribbon.




Or playing detective and working on a case???? I was not aware that you could list items that aren't for sale on eBay....

REC


----------



## spoker (Nov 17, 2018)

lots of anger on the cabe latley,lot of ppl seem frustrated


----------

